

Turntable.fm (seriously adictive) - o1iver
http://turntable.fm

======
o1iver
Explanation: It's a social music/DJing application. People can create/join
rooms and then a number of those DJ (choosing from the existing (large)
library or uploading files themselves) and the listeners then vote on the
songs, thus providing (funny visual) feedback! It truly is incredibly
addictive and a great example of mixing social + music (unlike anything I have
ever seen)...

------
duiker101
addictive...yes...maybe...if i would just know what it is... no explanation?
nada? why do i have to request an invite if i do not know what i'm asking for?

~~~
o1iver
Good point. I have added an explanation above...

